# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > ถามตอบด้านเทคนิคเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสาร >  ใครมี icom ic v-8 มีคู่มือมาแจกให้คราาาบบบ เป็นภาษาอังกิดนะคับ..อิอิ

## e27cby300

ลองเอาไปเล่นกันดูนะคับลูกเล่นมากเหมือนอ่ะ..อิอิ  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  
http://www.scribd.com/doc/37390359/I...utction-Manual

----------


## nimanout

จุ๊ฟๆๆ
ดาวน์โหลด gclub

----------

